# Blown fuse



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

My fuse for my clearence lights(dash and running lights) keep blowing and I need some help.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check all the lights for exposed wires. (Exspecially near the rear end)


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Check all the lights for exposed wires. (Exspecially near the rear end)


Thanks i will check that, what causes that to happen(fuse) blowing


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A wire that touches a ground usually...


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> A wire that touches a ground usually...


This all happend while i was driving on the free-way, just out of no where.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Does it blow it instantly when you put a new one in and turn on your lights?


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Does it blow it instantly when you put a new one in and turn on your lights?


Its when I turn on my lights, but my head lights work, but they will not go down. Its wierd???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm that's wierd... Still check all of your connections for loose or ground contact.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The headlights and the clearance lights should be on a different circuit. Your headlight problem is totally different than your marker light problem. Check grounds, as Asleep said. The problem is probably in one of the rear sockets, they are prone to rust and consequently shorting out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If I remember though (had this problem before) the headlight motors, sidemarker lights, tail-lights, and dash lights are all on the clearance fuse. And yes a rear socket (driver side) was the culperate for me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Personally, I think he should D/L the FSM. No point in not having it, and it might help him figure out where the problem lies...


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Personally, I think he should D/L the FSM. No point in not having it, and it might help him figure out where the problem lies...


Thank you all....I will check the rear lights...


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

*I fixed it....*

Fixed, lose wire behind climate control.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Good to hear.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Fixed, lose wire behind climate control.


Awesome...


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

im having sort of the same problem my headlights wont flip up and the only blown fuse is the clearance one but when i put a new one in and turn the ignition it blows the fuse


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

e_tothe_j said:


> im having sort of the same problem my headlights wont flip up and the only blown fuse is the clearance one but when i put a new one in and turn the ignition it blows the fuse


I noticed that with the clearence light fuse blown my lights would not go down or up.


----------

